# Wish CTS would make ONE post and quit SPAMMING! We get it you sell upgrade parts!



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

All you do is push all the owners posts so far down.


----------



## OLOARS (Aug 16, 2014)

++++++++1

Peter


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

OLOARS said:


> ++++++++1
> 
> Peter


+2


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I understand that the advertisers support the site and that's great but at some point the volume of spam becomes large enough that I won't buy from an annoying vendor.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I have no problem with what most advertisers do. One post mentioning themselves every few days. CTS somehow feels it needs to list its items individually. I sure hope ECS doesn't start doing that lol.

PS I'm gonna keep moving this up everytime CTS does that. 

Wish a Moderator would correct them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Perhaps they could make one single product thread to showcase all of their products? I'm sure a PM or two could fix things. After all I doubt their intentions are to aggravate potential customers ha


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

> PS I'm gonna keep moving this up everytime CTS does that.


LOL!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

People whining about advertisers is more annoying than the advertisers who have a total of 3 threads on here:bang head:

Its like all the people who want really cool stuff and then complain because it cost to much.

Yeah I bit the troll bait, but geez its irritatingumpkin:.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Not4show said:


> People whining about advertisers is more annoying than the advertisers who have a total of 3 threads on here:bang head:.


They have the same 3/4 threads like evey few days! Apparently you don't visit here often


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Brd.Prey said:


> They have the same 3/4 threads like evey few days! Apparently you don't visit here often



Well it's not that they have the same 3/4 threads, it's the fact that they have separate threads for the their different products, but then post the same updates for all their products in the 3/4 threads. 

So they have one thread about their TTRS FMIC, which is fine. But then they post updates about their TT/S Intake in the TTRS FMIC thread as well as in the TT/S Intake thread. There is no reason to put the same update related to the same product in 3/4 different threads. If you have 3 threads for different products, keep the threads specific to those products.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

You guys must not run your own business.


Lets just be happy they are making great parts for our limited TTRS's :thumbup:


I hope they start a thread on the new TTRS intake they made. Can't wait to see everyone light torches and burn them at the stake, "cuz you cant make more power with an intake on a TTRS according to APR!!!" :facepalm::wave:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> Lets just be happy they are making great parts for our limited TTRS's :thumbup:


Well, except for that FMIC they sent out that was full of metal shavings.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Well, except for that FMIC they sent out that was full of metal shavings.




Okay, ONE minor issue.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> You guys must not run your own business.
> 
> 
> Lets just be happy they are making great parts for our limited TTRS's :thumbup:
> ...


Really? Just because you own a business doesnt mean you over saturate your market segment with obnoxious advertising. When you do that they are less likely to look at new information put out because they are tired of the nonsense from before (its called noise). Brd of Prey is right. Its great your an advertiser here and your making products for the community but quite acting like obnoxious pre teens that that repeadetly call thier friend until they pick up the phone. Update your thread occasionally when needed, not just to send your thread to the top of the page.


----------



## OLOARS (Aug 16, 2014)

Coming from Rennlist to this forum is like night and day. On Rennlist, a paid forum, you don't get spammed every other post. It is worth the small annual fee to avoid that issue. 6Speed is more like this forum and it really sucks. Not that I don't mind sponsors posts BUT the incessant posting of the same and bumping it to the front is a little much. In fact all the BMW forums I frequent don't have Spam problem's either. Even the ricer Honda boards are better. I do know how to use the search function to find what I am looking for. 

Off my soapbox. :laugh:

Peter


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

OLOARS said:


> Coming from Rennlist to this forum is like night and day. On Rennlist, a paid forum, you don't get spammed every other post. It is worth the small annual fee to avoid that issue. 6Speed is more like this forum and it really sucks. Not that I don't mind sponsors posts BUT the incessant posting of the same and bumping it to the front is a little much. In fact all the BMW forums I frequent don't have Spam problem's either. Even the ricer Honda boards are better. I do know how to use the search function to find what I am looking for.
> 
> Off my soapbox. :laugh:
> 
> Peter


I was on Rennlist for a few years and yes I agree it was nice. It's a different experience and audience compared to vortex. Apples vs pears.


----------



## IMARMED (May 10, 2014)

This makes me want to learn the greasemonkey scripting language so I can create my own filter. Plonk.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Brd.Prey said:


> They have the same 3/4 threads like evey few days! Apparently you don't visit here often



Well if I took that attitude, its a small volume car with several platforms. 

:beer:Maybe you should petition for a TTS forum only so that all of the regular TT and TT-RS guys don't clutter up the thread list.:beer:


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I have never minded posts from individuals or companies that have something new to say. The problem is the repetition of the same info ever few days. If CTS makes a change, finds out some new information about their product etc. Then post it up. But to post 3 or 4 threads everyday or two is mind-numbing when they have no new information or value. I'm just saying they can update one post which lists their products every few days like every other sponsor. As you can see by my signature I certainly fit their target audience as I purchase and upgrade my vehicle from numerous sources. Sponsors included.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

+3


----------



## OLOARS (Aug 16, 2014)

I see they haven't got he message yet :banghead:

Peter


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Unfortunately the advertising rules allow them to have 3 pages bumped once per day. I sent them a pm and told them about this thread but I guess they overlooked it


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Unfortunately the advertising rules allow them to have 3 pages bumped once per day. I sent them a pm and told them about this thread but I guess they overlooked it


Whats the problem if they are playing within the rules???

Let the guys whining go to one of their "paid" forums so they don't have to worry about advertisers.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Not4show said:


> Whats the problem if they are playing within the rules???
> 
> Let the guys whining go to one of their "paid" forums so they don't have to worry about advertisers.


What's the point of posting the same thing in 3 different threads in the same section?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Moderator, Do the rules allow them to bump 3 pages in every forum or 3 pages total. Because they spam the 2.0 FSI section too.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Not4Show you sure are invested in sucking up to CTS, whats is for you, free parts?

Thats cool, selling yourself out like a whoring ain't so bad as long as your getting a reach around.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Brd.Prey said:


> Not4Show you sure are invested in sucking up to CTS, whats is for you, free parts?
> 
> Thats cool, selling yourself out like a whoring ain't so bad as long as your getting a reach around.



Actually it sounds like your the Butthurt lil bia. that has to resort to name calling. What a keyboard tuff guy you are. What did CTS ever do to you for you to hate them so much that you bash them for advertising(something they pay to do) and play within the rules.

Did they not offer you 50% off with free shipping and a reach around?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Unfortunately the advertising rules allow them to have 3 pages bumped once per day. I sent them a pm and told them about this thread but I guess they overlooked it


Why is it unfortunate that the advertising rules allow them to do what they are doing? Is that a personal opinion or the official position of VWVORTEX??

Since you are acting as a Moderator for VWVORTEX in this instance and not a registered user, I think it appropriate if we get official commentary not your "personal" opinion.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

PLAYED TT 

Thanks for trying to keep our forums clean and readable. 

I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Not4show said:


> People whining about advertisers is more annoying than the advertisers who have a total of 3 threads on here:bang head:
> 
> Its like all the people who want really cool stuff and then complain because it cost to much.
> 
> Yeah I bit the troll bait, but geez its irritatingumpkin:.


Perhaps you need a mirror in your house. 

PS I have never even contacted CTS. I have visited there website, it seems they have a large selection of parts some needed and some not and some knockoff of other peoples efforts (Nuespeed turbo discharge pipe). I was just annoyed by having to skim through 3 repetitive posts almost daily. 

Best part my message gets out everytime you repond so thank you Not4anything,
appreciate it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Easy guys keep it civil. I'm saying unfortunate because without the members this forum wouldn't exist. So keeping both the adverts and members happy takes some effort. In this case it seems like the majority finds it as an annoyance. In the MKI forum we were able to convince CTS to make a single product thread like I had suggested earlier. I'm here for whatever you guys want :beer: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Easy guys keep it civil. I'm saying unfortunate because without the members this forum wouldn't exist. So keeping both the adverts and members happy takes some effort. In this case it seems like the majority finds it as an annoyance. In the MKI forum we were able to convince CTS to make a single product thread like I had suggested earlier. I'm here for whatever you guys want :beer:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq



Played,

your exactly right without members this site wouldn't exist, but without advertisers this site wouldn't exist anymore either, you have to have the balance of users and paid advertisers to make this site work. I just feel that when you have a person who complains about a whopping 3 posts, it seems that they are just trying to Bully their way into how they want it irregardless of what Vortex set as the guidelines for the advertisers. You know the people who actually pay money to keep this site running. Because the next thing is going to be. Well now that CTS is down to 1 post and 1 bump a day, then next will be to limit the number of advertisers per forum to 5. I mean seriously what would some of these guys do if all the advertisers bumped there post everyday? The TT forum already lost its titled sponsor, so why push away the advertisers that it does get?

There is so little traffic on the TT forum that it takes a week for New threads to be bumped off page 1. Now how much trouble could CTS 3 threads be creating out of the 30 threads. Oh and 1/2 the threads on the 1st page are either a sticky or an ad. Yeah CTS is just cluttering up the board.

Would these guys be given this much flack if they were 034(which seems to be someones favorite car part supplier) or APR?


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats not true. You dont need vendors to run a site. Go check Audirevolution.net. They dont use vendors because they dont want **** like the APR and PES and STASIS Fiasco getting covered on sites. While its nice to have vendors there is no need for the repetitive bull**** spamming that CTS is doing. Either create ONE thread OR bump One of the threads when they are reaching near the bottom of the page. No one should have to sift through the same three threads with no real updates. 

And who the hell is suggesting limited number of advertisers. No one. I dont know where the hell you come up with that idea. You do seem to be going out of your way to stick up for CTS here. And btw APR and 034 dont post whore update thier threads like this so no reason to bring them up. 

Theres little traffic on the TT forum because of its members. Brd of Prey is constantly posting threads with useful info and DIY and 9 times out of 10 there arent more than a handful of replies. When somoeone puts in the time and effort they should be supported by the community. The S4 community does this quite well (not on this site but Audizine, Audirevolution and so forth). The TT owners are doing it to themselves. The lack of useful information and DIY here make it a Vendorfest. Start supporting each others posts and work and quit cluttering up the section with vendor spam.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

+1 Fast Eddie well put. Funny you didn't mention the TT Mk1 guys complained. And if you used the search function you would have noticed I critically complained about some of 034 parts I bought and mentioned how I fixed them. YOU PROBABLY DIDN"T SEE IT BECAUSE SOMEONE KEEPS POSTING the SAME 3 THREADS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

FastEddie7 said:


> Thats not true. You dont need vendors to run a site. Go check Audirevolution.net. They dont use vendors because they dont want **** like the APR and PES and STASIS Fiasco getting covered on sites. While its nice to have vendors there is no need for the repetitive bull**** spamming that CTS is doing. Either create ONE thread OR bump One of the threads when they are reaching near the bottom of the page. No one should have to sift through the same three threads with no real updates.
> 
> And who the hell is suggesting limited number of advertisers. No one. I dont know where the hell you come up with that idea. You do seem to be going out of your way to stick up for CTS here. And btw APR and 034 dont post whore update thier threads like this so no reason to bring them up.
> 
> Theres little traffic on the TT forum because of its members. Brd of Prey is constantly posting threads with useful info and DIY and 9 times out of 10 there arent more than a handful of replies. When somoeone puts in the time and effort they should be supported by the community. The S4 community does this quite well (not on this site but Audizine, Audirevolution and so forth). The TT owners are doing it to themselves. The lack of useful information and DIY here make it a Vendorfest. Start supporting each others posts and work and quit cluttering up the section with vendor spam.


So Audirevolution has a 1000 members, Vortex has 800,000. Big difference on what you can do out of your house compared to needing dedicated servers and infrastructire. Your trying to compare Apples to oranges. AR looks like a great place for enthusiast and the owner is great for being able to put out a free service. Without needing outside support.

Apparently you weren't arouund when EIP, APR, 034, HPA and others did post whore, and the advertisements used to be much worse on Vortex especially when they had "Sponsored Forums". 
No I have no ties to CTS, I don't have any of there parts and don't plan on buying any of them in the near future. I'm mostly annoyed about the way the OP brought up the subject. 

"All you do is push all the owners posts so far down." ...........really because theres so much traffic those CTS are just flooding and cluttering the place!!!!!!

OP should have asked a MOD 1st about if we can reduce the advertising footprint before going out and bashing them as SPAM. I know not to long ago a new MOD was asking about ideas on how to improve the group. That would have been a great place to start. Now after reasonable avenues have been used and the OP is still unsatisfied about the whopping 3 posts(which are Vortexes rules) then maybe he should move onto Audizine, Audirevolution or another FREE site that is FREE of Advertisers. Apparently the CTS, BFI, Gruven, deautokey, APR, NGP, TSW, MSS, AWE & HPA just aren't bugging me. 

As for the MOD(Played) who sent CTS PM asking to consolidate the listings. We have no idea when that was done, or who even posts for CTS. Personally I'd give them a few days to respond. But hey, in this ME First, ENTITLEMENT society today, lets just bash them some more because they are trying to make a living. And we don't like it. And since we don't like they shouldn't be allowed to do it.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You guys think this is bad, check out the MkV R32 forum. It's almost exclusively vendor posts and tumbleweeds... :/


----------



## OLOARS (Aug 16, 2014)

This forum is a for profit business and a such it is not in the owners interest to PO the sponsors. Even so the BMW and Honda forums I frequent don't have the incessant amount of spam this forum generates, I consider repeated bumping of posts by advertisers spam. William at MSS is a good example of a responsible sponsor. He posts up dates on his products and reply's to query's from members, he also shares his knowledge about other things that he doesn't sell but has learned over the years that have worked for him. 

ps: The if your don't like it go somewhere else isn't the answer, sometimes you just have to fight the battles and win. There are lots of vendors willing to take your $$$ so spend it with the ones who do the right thing. 


Peter


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

OLOARS said:


> This forum is a for profit business and a such it is not in the owners interest to PO the sponsors. Even so the BMW and Honda forums I frequent don't have the incessant amount of spam this forum generates, I consider repeated bumping of posts by advertisers spam. William at MSS is a good example of a responsible sponsor. He posts up dates on his products and reply's to query's from members, he also shares his knowledge about other things that he doesn't sell but has learned over the years that have worked for him.
> 
> ps: The if your don't like it go somewhere else isn't the answer, sometimes you just have to fight the battles and win. There are lots of vendors willing to take your $$$ so spend it with the ones who do the right thing.
> 
> ...


Perfect response


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Not4show said:


> So Audirevolution has a 1000 members, Vortex has 800,000. Big difference on what you can do out of your house compared to needing dedicated servers and infrastructire. Your trying to compare Apples to oranges. AR looks like a great place for enthusiast and the owner is great for being able to put out a free service. Without needing outside support.
> 
> Apparently you weren't arouund when EIP, APR, 034, HPA and others did post whore, and the advertisements used to be much worse on Vortex especially when they had "Sponsored Forums".
> No I have no ties to CTS, I don't have any of there parts and don't plan on buying any of them in the near future. I'm mostly annoyed about the way the OP brought up the subject.
> ...


Audirevolution doesnt have the site traffic this site has for a few reasons. If you know the philsophy over there they dont take bull**** and arent a sponsored site for the reason that nothing gets kept hidden. The owner has said a few times in the past that more than half of the accounts that apply are denied because they are screened first for a slew of reasons. And ill agree with you on that. The two sites have two different agendas and it is comparing apples to oranges so bad comparison. 

Nope i wasnt around long ago. I was on LS1tech back then and it wasnt bad like this either. However, I as well as many others seem to disagree with you. Just as Brd Prey said, He posts quality things, that get overlooked because CTS is spamming its three posts to the top (and the others vendors mixed in with thier one post push it further). So if someone has something to say, by the time others get to see it, their thread is half way down the page for what, CTS to say literally nothing spam 3 threads in one section. Its bull**** and i dont understand how you dont see it. Spam one post. NOT THREE.

BTW SPAM - irrelevant or inappropriate messages sent on the Internet to a large number of recipients

99% of the updates CTS is putting in those threads are IRRELEVANT! OP wouldnt be writing this to begin with if they were relevant. And he was hardly BASHING anyone. He didnt say they put out **** product. He was saying they post nonsense and they should cut it down (and others agree). The best part is where the hell are you getting ME first and entitlement from? There are quite a few people on here who agree with this assessment. Your view on this whole thing is odd. 

OP never bashed CTS
OP said they should cut down on the SPAM and only update one thread at a time or post when something is relevant
Many agree with OP
NO ONE said we dont like CTS not making a living NOR would CTS being reduced to updating one thread HURT THIER POCKETS IN ANY WAY!!!!

So how is that OP acting entitled because he doesnt like CTS and Bashes them because he doesnt want them to be in business and make money. Seriously WTF?

At this point it just looks like your arguing for the sake of arguing. Where did you come up with logic on how OP thinks the things?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

+1


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey CTS why don't you read some of these posts and quit spamming.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

You guys need to start a new post, 034 just posted 2 topics on here.............:beer:


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Not4show said:


> You guys need to start a new post, 034 just posted 2 topics on here.............:beer:


I see that.....


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Man, hope you guys don't end up buying an A/S/RS5 and hope to stay on vortex. The 5 forum is exclusively vendor spam.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Are CTS products made in China? Lol*




khuygie88 said:


> Man, hope you guys don't end up buying an A/S/RS5 and hope to stay on vortex. The 5 forum is exclusively vendor spam.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Not4show said:


> You guys need to start a new post, 034 just posted 2 topics on here.............:beer:


Your just not very bright are you? They didn't post twice! People "actual people" who have something to add posted in there threads! The sponsor actually responses to them. See APR, MSS, IE etc. Good interactive informative posts.

I noticed you had nothing to add to CTS ignoring the guy who is having fit problems with his DP.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Brd.Prey said:


> Your just not very bright are you? They didn't post twice! People "actual people" who have something to add posted in there threads! The sponsor actually responses to them. See APR, MSS, IE etc. Good interactive informative posts.
> 
> I noticed you had nothing to add to CTS ignoring the guy who is having fit problems with his DP.


Whoops, thanks for pointing that out. I didnt open the thread and just assumed like Not2show did. Looks like we both made asses out of ourselves. 

And for the above poster mentioning the RS5 section, i know. Go look at the B7 S4 section. Talk about dead.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

The only reason I'm going to jump into this thread is in an interest to support you all as owners better. Is there anything you'd like to see us do with regards to improving our forum presence? I've tried to keep our posts respectful with regards to bumping and maintaining relevant content, but sometimes with sale events, it's necessary to stay on top of things for exposure. Thanks in advance for any input you guys have.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The only reason I'm going to jump into this thread is in an interest to support you all as owners better. Is there anything you'd like to see us do with regards to improving our forum presence? I've tried to keep our posts respectful with regards to bumping and maintaining relevant content, but sometimes with sale events, it's necessary to stay on top of things for exposure. Thanks in advance for any input you guys have.


Taking the initiative! Way to go.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

William from MSS, Sean from APR, Paul from Deutchautoparts, Tyler for IE, Laslo from 034 they all respond to questions and help if an owner has problems. That is the kinda of actions that make me want to purchase products from them. 

We all understand the need to bump your posts up. But for gosh sakes can't you spread the titles out a few days or use only one post. CTS just pushes all the posts down half the page but adds no reader value.

The best posts are info, ideas, whats coming down the pike. I personally like to hear about test cars and mods your doing. Shops that actually work on TT's or have TT customers get a big nod from me.

Ed


----------



## IMARMED (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is there anything you'd like to see us do with regards to improving our forum presence?


This isn't directed at your products, but one of the things I found irritating in a few vendor posts is that they often contain no information about why the item being sold would be useful for me. The one that stood out, I don't remember the vendor, was offering a "dogbone upgrade." This is my first venture in the VW-Audi world, and I had to search around to figure out what the heck that was. (Dogbone is not a thing with the other cars I've owned)

Marketing 101: talk about the benefits of your product by answering the question: why should the reader care. If you can't answer that question, don't post. I'm so annoyed by some of your comrades that I automatically skip all vendor posts, except MSS.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^^agreed for all vendors. 

Some info on the benefits would be great to go with any advertising for parts. Some documented quantifiable value add would be swell too. Science is hard to argue with (depending on your political leanings of course)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Brd.Prey said:


> William from MSS, Sean from APR, Paul from Deutchautoparts, Tyler for IE, Laslo from 034 they all respond to questions and help if an owner has problems. That is the kinda of actions that make me want to purchase products from them.
> 
> We all understand the need to bump your posts up. But for gosh sakes can't you spread the titles out a few days or use only one post. CTS just pushes all the posts down half the page but adds no reader value.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this was directed specifically at my question, but thanks so much for your input, Ed. I try my best to jump in on threads where people are having problems, and it's something I'm personally knowledgeable about. Otherwise, I steer clear of the thread or try to provide a post of some positive impact. John is our in-house guy with the most TT knowledge, having owned one the longest of the two staffers that have owned TTs....my knowledge isn't quite on that level yet. When it comes to our products, though, and being knowledgeable on what they do and their benefits....I believe I'm in good shape there. If someone asks a question directed at me, or in one of our threads, I answer it as accurately, honestly, and promptly as possible. To me, that's good customer service, and showing a legitimate interest in the people who support our business.

With regards to spreading out posts and post titles: we don't release brand new products often enough to conflict with ourselves, but I can see why CTS would create multiple posts. It makes sense when you're trying to separate the discussion and questions related to each product. However, diluting the thread with information destined for other threads doesn't really help matters. I agree with you guys on that, and am just providing my insight on both sides of the table.

For products in the engineering process, info, and ideas, it's a bit more difficult on a corporate/company scale. I say this with the assumption that you all take into account that not every aftermarket company supplying VAG parts is large enough to have dedicated departments for all parts of their operation. In our case, many, many people misinterpret how big of a company 42 is. We have a staff of about 15 people, in total, so we don't have the resources to be constantly doing R&D on a daily basis, or stocking our product that's purpose built-to-order. We divide that time up, as our main R&D engineer is also our head fabricator, and our customer service and support staff (such as myself and John) occasionally spend time helping our shipping department when things become increasingly hectic. We do our best to push out new information on what we're doing, and helpful information, but at the same time, we have to be thorough since we don't always get a chance to share things. Coming full circle, I'd like to reinforce that not every company has the opportunity to advertise how they'd like, especially if they're small. So, on a somewhat tangential note, please take into account how big the company is if they're bumping something up over the course of a week (or whatever timeframe). If it shows in the thread that they're simply trying their best to make as much of the community aware of a somewhat rare news post (or of valuable information), then I don't see it being as big of an issue as a larger company that advertises often taking over the forum (i.e. using their cashflow to monopolize). This is all assuming they're doing so respectfully. My personal 0.02¢ on the matter, being both an enthusiast myself and a forum sponsor.






IMARMED said:


> This isn't directed at your products, but one of the things I found irritating in a few vendor posts is that they often contain no information about why the item being sold would be useful for me. The one that stood out, I don't remember the vendor, was offering a "dogbone upgrade." This is my first venture in the VW-Audi world, and I had to search around to figure out what the heck that was. (Dogbone is not a thing with the other cars I've owned)
> 
> Marketing 101: talk about the benefits of your product by answering the question: why should the reader care. If you can't answer that question, don't post. I'm so annoyed by some of your comrades that I automatically skip all vendor posts, except MSS.


I personally try to do this with products that are more specialized or something that might be proprietary to us. This is especially true if it's a post highlighting the release of a new product. However, you do have to take into account that not every post can be formatted this way. Depending on the product, and the scope of the post, it's occasionally best to aim for your target market and hope that people that aren't informed will do some research or ask questions if they're unsure. Taking your example of the dogbone mount: if you hit 90% of your target market without that additional information on VMG, you can dedicate that saved time to putting said information on your company's website/store and answering customer questions directly. You also have to take into account whether or not being redundant with that information will lose the interest of your knowledgeable customer base (think of how many times you see "did you search?" on forums). I'm sure you know what I mean, as well, in terms of seeing a post that says "hey, this is the greatest thing since sliced bread!" In some instances, it pays off to lay the simple facts on the table and be succinct, but I will agree with you that certain products really need an in-depth explanation. Speaking for us alone, we do our best to be thorough on product releases.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

bump​


----------



## IMARMED (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Depending on the product, and the scope of the post, it's occasionally best to aim for your target market and hope that people that aren't informed will do some research or ask questions if they're unsure.


It isn't just about in-depth explanations. Every toothpaste ad says "this makes your teeth whiter and brighter." It's almost more important to say what an item does even when it's something everyone understands. (E.g, why's your downpipe better than someone else's -- like toothpaste, they're probably all the same.)

If a company is too small to contribute thoughtful content, it ought not to be constantly bumping multiple threads devoid of useful information. I'll be more likely to look at 42 products because of actual interaction like this. That's what works. I don't buy things from people who annoy me.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

IMARMED said:


> If a company is too small to contribute thoughtful content, it ought not to be constantly bumping multiple threads devoid of useful information. I'll be more likely to look at 42 products because of actual interaction like this. That's what works. I don't buy things from people who annoy me.



+1


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

IMARMED said:


> It isn't just about in-depth explanations. Every toothpaste ad says "this makes your teeth whiter and brighter." It's almost more important to say what an item does even when it's something everyone understands. (E.g, why's your downpipe better than someone else's -- like toothpaste, they're probably all the same.)
> 
> If a company is too small to contribute thoughtful content, it ought not to be constantly bumping multiple threads devoid of useful information. I'll be more likely to look at 42 products because of actual interaction like this. That's what works. I don't buy things from people who annoy me.


Took this weekend off from Vortex after going ballistic for Black Friday week, so I'm sorry I'm a little late to the party on responding.

With regards to the first part of your response: I do try to include as much information as possible as to what our products offer, and why what we do is of value (with the Mk7 downpipe, for example, I was very much keen on us including the dyno chart). Occasionally, I have to get a little vague, though, if we don't have solid numbers in hand yet. Of course, you can't talk down competitors, so x vs y competitions are an area where I tread lightly (in terms of saying "we're better than everyone else/brand a because of x, y, and z"). Typically, when it comes to 42, we like to tout why we're the go-to for a well-built, fully-backed product, rather than why we're better than the competition....it just sits better with us when it comes to good business practices. I've made due note of what you've mentioned here, though, and will be taking it into account when I write future posts here.

Agreed when it comes to not continuously bumping multiple threads. As much as it may be a disadvantage to us, I don't even bump a thread unless it's fallen off of the first page and if it's at least a day old in doing so. I feel like it's just bombarding the forums in that regard, and I'm sure people will notice when I genuinely post a bump for a reason. Today's going to be one of those times for me, since we're ending a sale at the end of the day today.

Much appreciated on the positive feedback with regards to customer interaction. Ever since I started at 42 in July, I've been making a big push to make myself available on VMG for general mechanical knowledge and for questions relating to us as a business. The way I see it, if you're not attune to what your customers want and their experiences, you can't effectively care about them....and that's not the attitude 42 has toward enthusiasts, at all.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

+1


----------

